# GREAT MUD TIRES!!  AND CHEAP --- 30 x 9.5 x 15 mud tires



## 95g atl (Jul 17, 2012)

*UPDATE:  Thanks fella's for recommending the tires in the below thread.  I updated the title for other folks that may be interested in some inexpensive off road/mud tires for their hunting rigs.*

Rarely drive my hunt/farm truck on pavement, so aggressive mud tire. 
Ride quality not important.
31x10.5x15

SUGGESTIONS???

Most importantly, where to get them?  What's the best price out there?  I'm in Gwinnett and can travel about 40 minutes in any direction for a deal and good service?  Maybe someone manages a tire shop and could PM me a good price.  

Thanks.  Brian


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 17, 2012)

Look at the Dunlop radial mud terrain tire....
I put some on my huntin truck 3 yrs ago and still have
about 1/2 tread...Quiet, and very good in mud.....
Sams had the best price in my area and offer free lifetime
balance and rotation...
Had to special order them and took about 3-days...


----------



## M80 (Jul 17, 2012)

swamper tsl or a swamper bogger.  Any tire store will be able to order them.  I like the tsl's better.


----------



## mdgmc84 (Jul 17, 2012)

mwilliams80 said:


> swamper tsl or a swamper bogger.  Any tire store will be able to order them.  I like the tsl's better.



Best mud tires you can get. I got a set of summit mud dawgs several years ago that were also pretty good too. Fairly cheap.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 17, 2012)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Look at the Dunlop radial mud terrain tire....
> I put some on my huntin truck 3 yrs ago and still have
> about 1/2 tread...Quiet, and very good in mud.....
> Sams had the best price in my area and offer free lifetime
> ...



Tread looks good for the mud!

tire rack has them for $153 each.  For a set of (4) that is $612. Shipping is $97, but I figure I would pay $37 in GA tax if I purchased from a local place.

Next question, anyone have a shop that will just mount them for a couple of bucks?  I don't even need balancing, this is a 90% off road truck.  Thx.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 18, 2012)

https://treadwright.com/p-12-31-10-50r15-guard-dog-m-t.aspx


----------



## mdgmc84 (Jul 18, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> https://treadwright.com/p-12-31-10-50r15-guard-dog-m-t.aspx



These are the exact same tread pattern as the mud dawgs i have.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 18, 2012)

I put buckshot mudders on my coon hunting truck. Good tires. Clean out very well and go great. I gave around 500 for them in that size bit that was a few yrs ago.  Still going strong.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 19, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> https://treadwright.com/p-12-31-10-50r15-guard-dog-m-t.aspx



Thanks a bunch.  Good deal!  Mostly positive reviews.

I just purchased (8) tires.  One set for my old Toyota pickup and another set for my hunting truck at the hunting camp....!  Under $1000 shipped for two sets of tires!  That's a great deal.

Thanks again fella's.
Brian


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 29, 2012)

(8) --- 30/9.50R15 MUD 87.00 Internet 696.00
Freight Shipping and Delivery Fee - FedEx Ground
Service $242.16  TOTAL $938.16

I had these tires mounted on my old redneck toyota farm truck.  Also had the other set mounted on the black wheels for the Tahoe at the hunting camp.  The shop in Suwanee took off the old tires and mounted all eight for $100.  Just over $12 a tire wasn't bad at all.  
Pics here: 
http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z315/95gatl/toyota.jpg
http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z315/95gatl/toyota1.jpg


----------



## chadf (Jul 29, 2012)

95g atl said:


> (8) --- 30/9.50R15 MUD 87.00 Internet 696.00
> Freight Shipping and Delivery Fee - FedEx Ground
> Service $242.16  TOTAL $938.16
> 
> ...


----------



## Buckfever (Jul 29, 2012)

Can u post a link where u got these tires for $86 ?[/QUOTE]

Check post #6.


----------



## 7 point (Jul 29, 2012)

are those regooved tires they say bfg all terrain but they dont look like it?


----------



## Boondocks (Jul 29, 2012)

They must be recaps.Their not BFG All Terain.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 29, 2012)

Boondocks said:


> They must be recaps.Their not BFG All Terain.






https://treadwright.com/t-Our-History.aspx


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 29, 2012)

https://www.treadwright.com/

Correct, they are RE-TREADS.  They are NOT "BFG" tires.

Would I recommend them for your dedicated hunting truck -or- farm truck, absolutely!
A daily driver?  --- probably not.

Can't beat the price for off road tires in my opinion.


----------



## BoKat96 (Jul 29, 2012)

Reading some of the reviews on their site looks to be a great alternative to new tires. Alot have used them for daily drivers. keep us posted as too their performance and longevity as we all will need tires in the future.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 29, 2012)

95g atl said:


> https://www.treadwright.com/
> 
> Correct, they are RE-TREADS.  They are NOT "BFG" tires.
> 
> ...




Had these on my daily drive for about 20k miles and were still doing fine when I sold the truck with those tires on it.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't believe you can beat the price.  
These tires should last the life of both my Toyota and old Tahoe at the hunting camp.  Probably dry rot before they wear out...haha.

I just know that the traction is absolutely amazing compared to my old worn tires.  They tires really grip on loose dirt.  Have yet to try in severe mud....but stay tuned --- will report back during deer season.  haha


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 6, 2012)

just an FYI fella's.  As a daily driver tire, I wouldn't necessary recommend these tires.  Finally put them on my tahoe and there is a TON of road noise over 40mph.  Also, the handling is very sluggish and "boaty".  Quite frankly, scary to drive at 55 mph around corners on backroads.

Great for FARM USE, or OFF ROAD USE.  absolutely!


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 12, 2012)

Additional Updates:

I was able to drive on an extended venture with these tires installed on the Tahoe.  Put on about 100 hwy miles.  I guess you get use to the sound.  They howl pretty good.  Street handling is definitely effected.  HOWEVER, the off road capability is outstanding.  I drove to my 2nd hunting club yesterday late afternoon and it rained early in the morning.  Mud and puddles everywhere...and it's the sticky mud!  I never used 4x4, only drove in 2wd and these tires never let me down.  I give them 5 stars offroad!!!  With the stock tread pattern, I would have never made it.  

EXTREMELY IMPRESSED WITH THE TIRES....!!!


----------

